# MACRO SHOTS OF TINY FISH AND SHRIMP IN NANO TANK



## robjarvisphotography

PINOCCHIO SCHRIMP, OTTO, RASBORAS, they are all very young and havn't developed the best yet, so more to come when they are a little more mature and full of colour.











__

Boraras uropthalmoides is popularly known as the exclamation point rasbora for the interrupted dark  lateral stripe which tapers off as it approaches the caudal peduncle and reappears as a black spot at he base of the tail. A secondary stripe in vivid orangey red lies above the dark stripe. Unlike his cousins in the same small tank, this little fellow refused to stay still for more than a second, and so the picture above was the best I could get out of an impromptu 5 minute shooting session, mine are tiny babies and have yet developed their true vivid potential.






__

Otocinclus vittatus,The Dwarf Sucker or "Oto" isn't a spectacular looking fish, but if kept correctly, more than makes up for this cosmetic shortcoming in an abundance of character, quite a cutie and a valuable algae eating sucker for my nano.













__

Originated from India, the Red Nose Shrimp or Pinocchio Shrimp has a unique slender transparent body with a long bright red rostrum, which attributed to its nickname – Pinocchio Shrimp. A health male shrimp has completely clear body and red markings on the rostrum, tail and body, although the female species is smaller and may be less colored.

This Shrimp is predominantly herbivorous, preferring algae of all sorts and is great for hair algae. However, if this food source is scare, it may turn to delicate leaves, mosquito larvae or leftovers such as flakes, pellets and small pieces of fish meat/shrimps. Hence, it is an ideal clean-up crew member of a suitably stocked community tank.

Unlike other species, Red Nose is not shy and will often drift in the water flow with its nose pointing towards the gravel and steer with entertaining paddling movements. Otherwise, it will just gracefully rest on driftwood. It is peaceful and adaptive


----------



## kev88

amazing pics!


----------



## SundowNXX

some really nice pictures there, what camera and lens did you use?  Also what shutter, aperture and all that did you use to take the image of the tank? its really ice the colour and light is perfect.


----------



## robjarvisphotography

Nikon D300, Simgam 105mm lens, Manfrotto tripod.

set to aperture mode: F/4

Thnks


----------



## dory

Some really impressive photos there, robjarvisphotography. I'm guessing from the nickname that's a practiced skill you have anyway  Cute fish, too. I love the tank and the flower next to it. What flower is that? My sister is a plant fan, so I'm going to recommend her to get one of these, it would look awesome in her flat.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Fantastic pics, really like the oto ones


----------



## robjarvisphotography

Thanks guy's, the flower is an orchid from my local flower shop, it has no name on the tag apart from "Orcidnee" guessing it's an orchid, beatiful plant and flowers, love the way it hangs over.

I've not really got going onn photographing the nano tank or fish properly yet, I work as a fine jewellery and precious stone photographer in Bond street london so I'm used to going in reall close.


hope you like, and more to come

R


----------



## dory

Yeah, I thought it was an orchid, but I don't really understand flowers, you see    Love the way it hangs, yeah, and the blossoms are particularly nice. Would've bought this for home if there was any sunshine getting into the bloody house (or is it fine with less light?). I should look it up. My sister has a flat in Berlin and it's mostly sunny there, so she would have no problem, but I also want to get it for the UK.

Sorry for the massive decoy from the main topic btw. 

I love doing macros. Some of my friends are particularly good, but they also have the proper equipment. I only had a basic camera and it wasn't even focused enough to do extremely close, but I'm always impressed with good macro shots.


----------

